# The perfect Gun



## Franchi 9-12 (Oct 16, 2008)

So as I was doing my homework and reading up on Coyote hunting. I notice that there are many rifles that people use.

So for fun post what you use, and what you think would be the perfect gun to hunt coyotes with?

This winter I will be using a 
Savage model 110 .243 with a Leupold vari-x III 4.5-14 X 40mm scope.


----------



## Snowgooser (Mar 28, 2008)

Savage 12 .22-250 with Bushnell 6-18x50mm


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

.22-250......preferably in a Rem 700 action.


----------



## saskcoyote (Dec 30, 2006)

BBJ: I'll agree with you on one point -- Remy 700 action, preferably in BDL configuration. The perfect gun regardless of .204 or .223 or .22-250 or .243 is the gun you shoot and never miss with. That's the "perfect" gun. :beer:


----------



## Sask hunter (Sep 11, 2008)

remington 700 SPS 22-250


----------



## FullClip (Jan 22, 2007)

Ruger Mk II .243 wtih Nikon 4.5-14x40


----------



## bearhunter (Jan 30, 2009)

fur prices as they are, anything you happen to be tottin :thumb:


----------



## wmmichael20 (Dec 19, 2007)

arma lite ar-15 nikon 3-9x40 in of course 223.


----------



## xdeano (Jan 14, 2005)

Perfect gun would be a laser. But If i have to shoot a projectile it would probably be in the 250 or 308 variety in a winchester pre64 or rem 700 action. But I'd settle for a 6.5 in anything. 

xdeano


----------



## owwwwww (Jan 8, 2008)

Your .243 is the perfect multi purpose yote and deer gun IMO. My ruger 22-250 would be second.The .243 is the next gun on my list.. Also intersted in getting a revolver set up with a scope for yotes... They should make a .243 revolver...or do they??


----------



## Longshot (Feb 9, 2004)

My favorite is my 260 Rem. in a XP100R action. It now has a different scope than in the picture. I had a Leupold 6.5-20x50 M4 LR/T on it in the picture and switched to the same model but 4.5-14x50 with sun shade.


----------



## People (Jan 17, 2005)

M249 is the best. Especialy when fired from any hellicopter. 
That combo works well for deer as well as coyotes.

Chuck Norris invented the internet&#8230; just so he had a place to store his porn.


----------



## Longshot (Feb 9, 2004)

People said:


> M249 is the best. Especialy when fired from any hellicopter.
> That combo works well for deer as well as coyotes.


Not the most fur friendly round though. :rollin:


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

People said:


> M249 is the best. Especialy when fired from any hellicopter.
> That combo works well for deer as well as coyotes.
> 
> Chuck Norris invented the internet&#8230; just so he had a place to store his porn.


Are you referring to the M249 SAW???


----------



## NDTerminator (Aug 20, 2003)

The perfect coyote rifle would have the recoil and muzzle blast of a heavy barrel 17 HMR, be as economical to shoot as a 223, have the weight of a Tikka T3 Lite, the trigger of a tuned Remington 700, and the accuracy, reach, flat trajectory, & thump of a Weatherby Accumark in 257 Wby...

Haven't yet found this combo, so IMO the perfect coyote rifle doesn't exist...


----------



## People (Jan 17, 2005)

Yes the M249 is the M-249 SAW. Sure it is fur friendly. Maybe a little too much on the friendly side or is it destructive? You know it is hard to tell when you are smiling so hard your face hurts. I never said you had to give them 10 rd bursts but they are sure much more fun than just one round. :wink:

It is better to give than to receive. This is especially true of a Chuck Norris roundhouse kick.


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

People said:


> Yes the M249 is the M-249 SAW. Sure it is fur friendly. Maybe a little too much on the friendly side or is it destructive? You know it is hard to tell when you are smiling so hard your face hurts. I never said you had to give them 10 rd bursts but they are sure much more fun than just one round. :wink:
> 
> It is better to give than to receive. This is especially true of a Chuck Norris roundhouse kick.


Ok. I gotta ask, are you talking out your a** or did you actually have a chance to whack a coyote with one? If so, WHERE and how do I get in on it!?!?!?! 

(I carried the SAW, hell of a platform, very reliable, very accurate, take a SAW over an M16 ANY day).

I cant see why it wouldnt be fur friendly. Its only a 5.56.


----------



## Longshot (Feb 9, 2004)

barebackjack said:


> I cant see why it wouldnt be fur friendly. Its only a 5.56.


I was referring to what would be my inability to fire only one shot or even just 10. I have never shot one, but it would be fun to try.


----------



## alleyyooper (Jul 6, 2007)

You can only have one?

Not perfect but if I could only have one it is my Remington 700 243 with a Bushnell Banner 3x9 BDC scope. This rifle has killed deer, youtes, crows, wood chucks, *****, possums and Snow Shoe Hare, the 243 does a awsum job.

 Al


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

Longshot said:


> barebackjack said:
> 
> 
> > I cant see why it wouldnt be fur friendly. Its only a 5.56.
> ...


You'd be surprised how easy it is to squeeze off single rounds with one.


----------



## tikkat3 (Jun 27, 2006)

Tikka T3 Lite 22-250 with a 3-9x40 Nikon scope shooting 55 grain sierra spitzers I still dont understand the point of high powered scopes for calling coyotes lol


----------



## Longshot (Feb 9, 2004)

tikkat3 said:


> I still dont understand the point of high powered scopes for calling coyotes lol


What do you concider a high power scope? I think a 4.5-14x is about perfect. 4.5x for me isn't too much power for close range. I have used 10x survey instruments for years using both eyes to obtain a target. 14x is nice for smacking that coyote out there that just doesn't want to come in or the one that ran off after the first shot and thinks 500-800 yards is safe.  
I don't think there is much difference between 4.5x and 3x, but 6.5x for me is starting to be too much. Just sold a Mark 4 6.5-20x50mm LR/T today and put the 4.5-14x of the same model on instead. If I can get my way this spring I hope to try an IOR 3-18x42mm on my 260. A little less and a little more.


----------



## tikkat3 (Jun 27, 2006)

I agree with you there, I would actually like to switch to a 4.5 some time, but you see lots of guys that get the 6's and 8's


----------



## People (Jan 17, 2005)

I actualy got to shoot some coyotes and a few deer with the M-249 when I was in. Hunting on base was so strict no one would do it. The populations were getting to a point where the deer and coyotes were getting all messed up by inbreading. I was in the right place at the right time and had a reputation for being a good shot with the SAW.

I only wish I could afford one for the personal collection.

Chuck Norris is the only person to ever win a staring contest against Ray Charles and Stevie Wonder at the same time.


----------



## laviii (Mar 6, 2008)

A good gun is something you like perfect. I would perfect for dogs .243Cal, but we can not go amymore than a .224Cal outside of deer season, I like 22-250 Remington 700 SPS with a Leupold II 6-18x40mm .
I would love to go dog hunting with a SAW I know than it would be fun, good on a dog like, itis on a car.


----------



## kingcanada (Sep 19, 2009)

NDTerminator said:


> The perfect coyote rifle would have the recoil and muzzle blast of a heavy barrel 17 HMR, be as economical to shoot as a 223, have the weight of a Tikka T3 Lite, the trigger of a tuned Remington 700, and the accuracy, reach, flat trajectory, & thump of a Weatherby Accumark in 257 Wby...
> 
> Haven't yet found this combo, so IMO the perfect coyote rifle doesn't exist...


i found one that matches some of those criteria. my newest experiment, a .17 mink has no noticeable recoil, is cheaper to load than the .223, has a well tuned trigger, shoots in the .1's at 100 yds and .3-.5" range at 200 yards, and makes about the same noise as a .17 hmr. it is only a 200-250 yard coyote gun though. but it is quiet enough that i find myself shooting standing doubles and even calling more dogs in after the shot. the .17 mink is an improved 22 hornet case necked down and shortened to about .17 hmr length. i am running 8.6 grains of powder behind a 25 gr berger match hp. kills out to 200 yards are usually instant.
but then the wind blows. once winds reach 20 mph or i know that long range shooting will be needed, i turn to a .243 ackley improved with 95 gr berger vld's. now i have found the perfect short range gun and perfect long range gun. after trying many combos, i will not attempt to improve on these. now if i could just figure out what to fill the gap in between with... 22/243 ack. imp built around a 60-70 gr bullet? one of the super .17's that shoot in the 4300-4400 fps range with 25gr bullets or 4100+ with a 30 gr. boat tail? that search will have to wait for another year.
only ONE rifle perfect? not happening. too many different conditions exist in coyote hunting. the perfect COMPROMISE? i would go back to the 22-250 with 40 gr. v-max bullets again. it covered the bases pretty well. of course a .223 ackley improved gives the same ballistics, but more rounds fit in the magazine. that's handy for walkabout or snow shoe hunts.


----------



## kingcanada (Sep 19, 2009)

tikkat3 said:


> Tikka T3 Lite 22-250 with a 3-9x40 Nikon scope shooting 55 grain sierra spitzers I still dont understand the point of high powered scopes for calling coyotes lol


try wearing glasses. seriously. the curvature of the lens in my prescription lenses actually counter acts some of the scope magnification. lenses do nothing more than bend light. those of you with glasses, try taking them off and looking through the scope. then put them back on. i wish i could wear contacts, but my eyes refuse to stay moist and the darn contacts don't stay put. hurt too. they probably would have the same affect, but at least they don't fog up! i know the comment was made in jest, but still thought it deserved a "scientific response". :2cents:


----------



## Franchi 9-12 (Oct 16, 2008)

will i wear glasses and i've never heard of that before. Sounds like it makes sense.


----------



## Franchi 9-12 (Oct 16, 2008)

So this week is going to be my first week out, now that finals are done. What do you guys suggest would be the best round for my .243 for coyotes.


----------

